# Wolfenstein: The New Order Teased



## RCoon (May 7, 2013)

http://uk.gamespot.com/wolfenstein-...n-the-new-order-announcement-trailer-6407974/

Needless to say, I'm a fan, and YES i did like the latest wolfenstein by activision and raven.


----------



## newconroer (May 7, 2013)

Wolfenstein was cool back in the day but what would make it really interestin (to mask that it's another generic shooter), is if you could be the Nazis and help them in their (stereotypical) quest for world domination via assistance from the underworld and the occult.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 7, 2013)

dont think that would be acceptable in society nowadays. society has become a but more "touchy" now.


----------



## digibucc (May 7, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> dont think that would be acceptable in society nowadays. society has become a but more "touchy" now.



i disagree. i don't think it would cause that big of a deal if it were made, it's the image of the AAA publishers that would stop it from happening. only an indie dev would put something like that out.

what i'm saying is, it's not society, it's stockholders.


----------



## D4S4 (May 7, 2013)

did that say bethesda softworks?


----------



## _JP_ (May 7, 2013)

I like the tone of it.
Übersoldaten were always super tough to beat and these look very challenging. As long as they give me a Venom, I'll be alright.
Still, I hope these guys are in the game as well.





Pissed the hell outta me when they would show up close with flamethrowers.


D4S4 said:


> did that say bethesda softworks?


Yeah, it sure did.


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> I like the tone of it.
> Übersoldaten were always super tough to beat and these look very challenging. As long as they give me a Venom, I'll be alright.
> Still, I hope these guys are in the game as well.
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PbJgYHqMGk4/UTquaKc5sXI/AAAAAAAABT8/Y02zw_a2g3o/s1600/wol.jpg
> ...



Venom gun? You were spoilt. I saved that ammo and opted for 'nades and the most intense strafing session I've had in a game. The last boss was dissapointing though. I found the Uber soldaten boss that 1 shotted you far harder than a slow melee boss that was the nazi's secret weapon...

BTW, new world order is usually associated with the illuminat though, right? Illuminati bots, like in supreme commander?


----------



## Siskods9 (May 7, 2013)

I am not optimistic as its being released on current gen consoles too.

I sense this will be a console port...


----------



## TheHunter (May 7, 2013)

Apparently its based on ID5 


Here is a teaser trailer that shows some robots., idk about that though.. 









Im still looking forward to this game, I like ID engine a lot


----------



## de.das.dude (May 7, 2013)

digibucc said:


> i disagree. i don't think it would cause that big of a deal if it were made, it's the image of the AAA publishers that would stop it from happening. only an indie dev would put something like that out.
> 
> what i'm saying is, it's not society, it's stockholders.



as if there werent enough moronic people blaming violence on Call of duty all ready.

even the latest kid killing his mom was blamed on CoD


----------



## _JP_ (May 7, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Venom gun? You were spoilt. I saved that ammo and opted for 'nades and the most intense strafing session I've had in a game. The last boss was dissapointing though. I found the Uber soldaten boss that 1 shotted you far harder than a slow melee boss that was the nazi's secret weapon...


Spoilt? I doubt the MP-40/Sten had enough rounds to deal with one at highest difficulty level.
But yeah, way more rewarding to kill then Heinrich I.


RCoon said:


> BTW, new world order is usually associated with the illuminat though, right? Illuminati bots, like in supreme commander?


Uh, maybe not. NWO doesn't have to be strictly the illuminati. I could be any kind of organization that is capable to overthrow the current society. In wolfenstein's universe, that would be the nazis, imo.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 7, 2013)

w00t! 

They should have announced on 4/20, to commemorate the Fuhrer's birthday!  With Wagner "Ride of the Valkyries" as the theme song...


----------



## TheHunter (May 7, 2013)

Few screens 









































http://www.cvgworld.com/2013/05/07/wolfenstein-the-new-order-first-screenshots/


----------



## natr0n (May 7, 2013)

* the new order

title needs a fix if any mod gives a shit


----------



## AsRock (May 7, 2013)

I hope they improved it from before there was not all that much it.  Was funny though as each time i did play it it was guaranteed to put my wife to sleep lol.


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2013)

I really liked Return to Castle Wolfenstein and look forward to a newer Wolfenstein.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 7, 2013)

Yea, I've liked all of the Wolfensteins even the latest one.  I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 7, 2013)

I just hope it's not ALL bots. I never thought of the mystique of taking on Nazis as a MGS thing.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 7, 2013)

natr0n said:


> * the new order
> 
> title needs a fix if any mod gives a shit



I gave a shit, and fixed it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2013)

Knowing Activision, Lets hope they dont fuck up the formula with kill streaks and shit like they did with Medal Of Honor


----------



## Cheeseball (May 7, 2013)

Medal of Honor is EA not Activision. I think you mean Call of Duty.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2013)

sorry. Ive had a few pints of JD.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 8, 2013)

I enjoyed the last one, I never had a comp for the originals. I always like the whole Nazi Occult theme, and am interested in how they are going to translate it into modern days. I assume some sort of time travel that allows the Nazi's to win WWII and now you have to prevent that future from happening.



FreedomEclipse said:


> sorry. Ive had a few pints of JD.



You might want to watch the trailer as well, Bethesda is making it, not an Activision developer.


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 8, 2013)

Ok, first game in while that's got me excited.

I mean there are some really nice games out, but this could really be my cup of tea.

Had a lot of fun with the last one.


----------



## hellrazor (May 8, 2013)

This trailer makes me horny in ways I never thought I'd be horny again.

Shit.


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2013)

*Wolfenstein: The New Order*

A new revision on a classic will be coming, Wolfenstein: The New Order was just announced.

Check out the trailer:









Excellent trailer if I say so!

Here's a more in depth preview:










Heres what we know:

1) Developer: MachineGames
2) Producer: Bethesda Software
3) Settings: 1960's Alternate time where Nazi's have won WWII.
4) NO MULTIPLAYER
5) Less magical power driven elements(Wolf '09) more 'Technological discovery' to 'industrialize' weapons, armor, and bad guys.
6) Story Driven First Person Action Adventure First Person Shooter <--- OMGBBQWTF?!
7) It looks AMAZING!!!

Feel free to drop links, screen shots, and many other details!


----------



## DarkOCean (May 9, 2013)

sp only


----------



## TheHunter (May 9, 2013)

I see hair, I didnt even think it was possible with ID engine, sweet! 





















moar: http://minus.com/m1jQrht9z0yQ2


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 9, 2013)

I hope it turns out good!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 9, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Heres what we know:
> 
> 1) Developer: MachineGames
> 2) Producer: Bethesda Software
> ...



Also dual wield capability with all weapons and they kinda hinted at regen health, both of which I'm not so keen on in a Wolfensetin game. I'm also surprised they never talked about a stealth component. Being as they developed Riddick, I hope they incorporate that.

For the most part I'm very interested, and it sounds like the story, exploration and puzzle elements could have potential.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (May 9, 2013)

Those screenshots alone have me interested.


----------



## mlee49 (May 10, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Also dual wield capability with all weapons and they kinda hinted at regen health, both of which I'm not so keen on in a Wolfensetin game. I'm also surprised they never talked about a stealth component. Being as they developed Riddick, I hope they incorporate that.
> 
> For the most part I'm very interested, and it sounds like the story, exploration and puzzle elements could have potential.



I'm pretty sure this game will have multiple paces, definately some stealth but definitely some run and gun.

I'm really excited!!!


----------



## TheHunter (May 15, 2013)

2 more screens and it really looks like characters with proper hair, although here its blurred because of DOF


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 15, 2013)

I'm not getting my hopes up about faces looking that good in game. Those have to be either pre-production shots before compression, or reserved for cutscenes only.


----------



## TheHunter (May 28, 2013)

New ingame footage trailer









and few screens


----------



## m1dg3t (May 28, 2013)

Not bad looking, but damn that 720p! Arrrgh


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 28, 2013)

looks like a genetic shooter with some updated textures...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 28, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> looks like a genetic shooter with some updated textures...



Generic shooter would only describe gameplay, which I can't think of any other shooter thats drastically cahnged the formula all that much really within the last 10 years (bf1942 is the last big jump to me gameplay wise). Generic shooter wouldn't describe the story, I doubt anyone is looking for this to be the ground breaking revitalization of shooters with new mechanics, I felt this series was always pretty stale in that respect, but it's the locations and the stories that make it good.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 28, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Generic shooter would only describe gameplay, which I can't think of any other shooter thats drastically cahnged the formula all that much really within the last 10 years (bf1942 is the last big jump to me gameplay wise). Generic shooter wouldn't describe the story, I doubt anyone is looking for this to be the ground breaking revitalization of shooters with new mechanics, I felt this series was always pretty stale in that respect, but it's the locations and the stories that make it good.



Yea, I agree that bf1942 gave us the biggest game changer. I have to also, believe that crytek did as well with graphics, and giving us a suit.  I don't know what else they/game makers can give us with our current interaction between the game and the user. I think our next biggest jump will be when things like the oculus rift is here.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 28, 2013)

Drool.... I love wolfenstein


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 29, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> I think our next biggest jump will be when things like the oculus rift is here.



As far as storytelling goes, that probably will be it if they can make it affordable. But competitive play I'll pass, which creates another issue for me, games with good single player and multiplayer will feel drastically different because SP you would want to use it and MP probably not.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 6, 2013)

MOAR!!!!!

Just released today:


----------



## natr0n (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Drone (Apr 8, 2014)

New video


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just was coming here to post that, trailer is well done, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone preorder yet?  I'm going to wait until May to buy in, heck it releases May 20th.


----------



## 64K (Apr 8, 2014)

Seriously looking forward to this game!


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Apr 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a multiplayer component with the game.  The official site was lacking info.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have to stop watching this thread. I'm starting to like what I see.


----------



## 64K (Apr 8, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Does anyone know if there is a multiplayer component with the game.  The official site was lacking info.



If I remember correctly it will be SP only. When they announced the game they said they wanted to invest everything in SP to make it great and not try to spread themselves to thin by tacking on MP.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Does anyone know if there is a multiplayer component with the game.  The official site was lacking info.


Post #26 of this thread would be very helpful for you.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 8, 2014)

I am looking forward to this game finally being released


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 8, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Post #26 of this thread would be very helpful for you.





HammerON said:


> I am looking forward to this game finally being released



I like this one from post 26.
6) Story Driven First Person Action Adventure First Person Shooter <--- OMGBBQWTF?!   



Also, just pre-ordered. I'd like to support these guys and pay full price for a game that focuses on that awesome point above. 

Plus, DOOM beta access! Sweeeet


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 9, 2014)

Yisss…though I missed this "tease"/thread from last year and thought was new at first.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 9, 2014)

I forgot about the Doom beta access...


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 9, 2014)

HammerON said:


> I forgot about the Doom beta access...



It'll be funny to watch the trolls climb out of the woodwork and slag off Doom but they don't get it.  Even Doom3 was still scary in places and it was an epic game to play.  As long as they stick to strobe lightning in dark places with distant feral noises and the ever present sense of impending calamity - it will deliver.  Hell, they could remake the first Doom and it would be a blast.  It's the only game where linear corridors make sense.


----------



## Vario (Apr 9, 2014)

Doom 3 was good.  It didn't have very many monsters and the monsters were dumb as hell but the environment was great.  I liked choosing between flashlight or gun, that made each room require more strategy.

I hope they make Doom 4 in a similar futuristic space-base environment to the other games, the teaser info I read about Doom 4 being post-apocalytic sounded really bad.



			
				wiki said:
			
		

> In April 2013, Kotaku published an exposé describing Doom 4 as trapped in "development hell". Citing connections to id, the article claims that Doom 4 has suffered under mismanagement, and that development was completely restarted in 2011. Inside sources described the pre-2011 version, which was to portray the uprising of hell on Earth, as heavily scripted and cinematic, comparing it to the Call of Duty franchise. The pre-2011 version was criticized as mediocre, but the sources also described the new version as "lame" and a "mess."[14] Id's Tim Willits said during Quakecon 2013: "Every game has a soul. Every game has a spirit. When you played Rage, you got the spirit. And [Doom 4] did not have the spirit, it did not have the soul, it didn’t have a personality."[15]



Heavily scripted and cinematic makes games suck.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 10, 2014)

Drone said:


> New video



That's what I'm talkin' bout'

Can't wait to start killing Nazis again.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 10, 2014)

every game that includes beta access to another game has a history of being poorly received. there is a reason they do it and it's because the game probably isn't very good and they need to stimulate pre-orders somehow. people should leave nostalgia alone..


----------



## Recus (Apr 11, 2014)

Trailers songs das ist gut.


----------



## Drone (Apr 22, 2014)

New footage


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 26, 2014)

^^^Gameplay and level design looks OK, graphics and enemy AI, not so good. I stopped watching to avoid further spoilers at the halfway point where they're climbing the wall, but the graphics looked pretty bad there too.

It looked like it was played on PS. Hopefully it was a PS3 version and PC will look much better.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm very excited for this to come out.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2014)

Only thing that i notice that ws good was the song lmao.. All the rest is just BS.

Teaser video OMG who's kidding who here.


----------



## Vario (Apr 27, 2014)

some of the concrete textures look like rage a bit


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 27, 2014)

I thought doom 3 was a bit turd, never liked the darkness, doom was never pitch black, and didn't like playing a game looking through a little circle of light.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 28, 2014)

tigger said:


> I thought doom 3 was a bit turd, never liked the darkness, doom was never pitch black, and didn't like playing a game looking through a little circle of light.



IMO doom 3 was crap when it came out, but it aged like a fine wine. I think HL2 pwned it and it pwned the technology at the time, but once the tech caught up, I thought it was decent. Not DOOM in the slightest, but a good game.


----------



## Drone (Apr 30, 2014)

new gameplay video


----------



## RCoon (Apr 30, 2014)

As I recall, Return to Castle Wolfenstein was purely scripted, had terrible textures, had the classic no-aim-down-sight, had a character that was capable of holding more than 2 guns, had a flaky and reused storyline at best, had no gunplay mechanics besides a little recoil (damn that sten gun), and enemies progressively become bullet sponges, oh and on the hardmode enemies were bigger sponges and you had to strafe everywhere in order to complete it. Also the final boss was a joke, and the Uber Soldat boss was the _real_ end boss in terms of difficulty.

And yet it is one of the greatest FPS's in existence. I personally loved it, I loved Wolfenstein 3D, I loved the Wolfenstein from 2009 (I got it in a store for 99p a year after it came out because a bunch of retarded, self entitled reviewers decided that because it was merely a wolfenstein game with added mechanics of crystals and upgrades, it was a bad game), and I am going to love the new Wolfenstein. Because, it is just a Wolfenstein game.

I'm sure the game devs will desperately try to make it different to all other FPS's by adding some nonsensicle gunplay etc, but that's the beauty of games like Wolfenstein and Doom. You're just a guy who can carry 27 guns, half a dozen of which are bigger than him. Oh and you get to steal chicken dinner from nazis. It doesn't need fancy mechanics or gunplay to be good. It's Wolfenstein for Christ's sake. Nobody takes it seriously, they just buy it to have fun.


----------



## rooivalk (Apr 30, 2014)

Since it's a fun game, I hope they reconsider co-op. I don't care about multiplayer PvP, it's no Battlefield, but co-op? come on, it'll be blast.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the wolves. I hope they don't fuck it up like the last one and the MOH craps... Also I hate it when games seem like ugly boring movies which you can't skip ...without some 3rd party loder.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 30, 2014)

rooivalk said:


> Since it's a fun game, I hope they reconsider co-op. I don't care about multiplayer PvP, it's no Battlefield, but co-op? come on, it'll be blast.



I've always liked single player focused games, but I have to admit co-op is a ton of fun too.  Nothing like manning up and going guns blazing when your  friends are by your side.


----------



## Vario (Apr 30, 2014)

RTCW had great multiplayer, I played more multiplayer than singleplayer.  I don't think I even beat the singleplayer.


----------



## Devon68 (May 1, 2014)

Here's a kick in the balls if it's true:
http://www.game-debate.com/news/?ne...in: The New Order Minimum System Requirements


----------



## Peter1986C (May 2, 2014)

That is probably with HD screens in mind, at high settings.


----------



## MT Alex (May 2, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Here's a kick in the balls if it's true:
> http://www.game-debate.com/news/?news=12464&game=Wolfenstein: The New Order&title=Wolfenstein: The New Order Minimum System Requirements



I'm not sure what kick you are referring to.  Do you mean that they are too low, so it must be a console friendly game?


----------



## Drone (May 2, 2014)

> *Internet:* High Speed Internet Connection Required



for a singleplayer game ... another drm crap?


----------



## RCoon (May 2, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Here's a kick in the balls if it's true:
> http://www.game-debate.com/news/?news=12464&game=Wolfenstein: The New Order&title=Wolfenstein: The New Order Minimum System Requirements


 
50GB HDD, uncompressed audio excuses incoming.
Sad to see such midrange cards being required, and yet what is essentially quite a high end requirement in terms of processors. Clearly this game is going to be CPU limited, but I can't understand why unless the engine uses stupid amounts of physics and particel and post processing effects.

This doesn't exactly affect me much, I'm sure I can play the thing, and I will. Just disappointed, the other wolfensteins were accessable for all. It doesn't have to be League of legends in terms of graphics to cater for all, but it also doesn't need minimum requirements that could play Crysis...


----------



## Devon68 (May 2, 2014)

> I'm not sure what kick you are referring to. Do you mean that they are too low, so it must be a console friendly game?


I mean that for minimum requirements that high. And I really have a problem with the 50 GB space requirement because it will take me about a month or so to download.


----------



## 64K (May 2, 2014)

Huge HD requirements seem to be becoming more and more common. I guess it's time for me to stop considering 1 TB as plenty for gaming and get a 2 TB HD. Yeah, Devon, that slow internet speed is a pain and for people whose ISP puts a download cap on their customers it's bad also. It would take me around 30 hours to dl that game and right now Comcast isn't putting a download cap on us here. Knock on wood.


----------



## mlee49 (May 3, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Here's a kick in the balls if it's true:
> http://www.game-debate.com/news/?news=12464&game=Wolfenstein: The New Order&title=Wolfenstein: The New Order Minimum System Requirements



I think its a good thing, all the more reason for upgrades  


Edit, 50GB of space sucks; especially on a SSD.  Gonna have to do some disk management to see what gets uninstalled.


----------



## mlee49 (May 3, 2014)

Fuck it, pre-ordered.

May 20th will be epic!


----------



## HammerON (May 4, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Fuck it, pre-ordered.
> 
> May 20th will be epic!


Yep - me too


----------



## ViperXTR (May 4, 2014)

high end CPU may also indicate texture transcoding/decompression like in rage? or just sumthin else (seeing GPUs are also capable of this task like in Rage)


----------



## MT Alex (May 4, 2014)

I just noticed that Return to Castle Wolfenstein is only $2.49 on steam for the next 36 hours.  I think I'll pick it up to tide me over, my old copy is for the original Xbox.


----------



## Devon68 (May 9, 2014)

Wolfenstein The New Order Will be a 20-Hour Experince
http://www.game-debate.com/news/?news=12590&game=Wolfenstein: The New Order&title=Wolfenstein: The New Order Will Be A 20-Hour Experience


----------



## NinkobEi (May 13, 2014)

Why would an i7 be recommended for this game and not just an i5? Surely there won't be a noticeable difference between the two..


----------



## Drone (May 13, 2014)

^ true, like it's gonna use multiple threads anyway


----------



## AsRock (May 13, 2014)

tigger said:


> I thought doom 3 was a bit turd, never liked the darkness, doom was never pitch black, and didn't like playing a game looking through a little circle of light.



Doom3 made me fall asleep with the constant lame spawns never mind other issue's, but as i play these games and my wife watches me play them the last Wolfenstein  my wife be asleep with in 10 minutes and i am not talking playing it it just once but every time i played it which was about 7 times that be it she be asleep lol.

I ended up quitting it too as i found it some what boring to play and people complain about games like FC3 a least we enjoyed and stayed awake lmao.



mlee49 said:


> Fuck it, pre-ordered.
> 
> May 20th will be epic!



Now if only if they could roll it up in to a pill..


----------



## Drone (May 15, 2014)

Launch trailer with some crazy shit


----------



## the54thvoid (May 15, 2014)

4 days, 6 hours and 35 minutes to go.  Tho I imagine it won't release at midnight.

This looks fun. It looks like what Duke Nukem should have been.  A seriously made game with not so serious gameplay and OTT everything.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 16, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Doom3 made me fall asleep with the constant lame spawns never mind other issue's, but as i play these games and my wife watches me play them the last Wolfenstein  my wife be asleep with in 10 minutes and i am not talking playing it it just once but every time i played it which was about 7 times that be it she be asleep lol.
> 
> I ended up quitting it too as i found it some what boring to play and people complain about games like FC3 a least we enjoyed and stayed awake lmao.
> 
> ...



I finished FC3, enjoyed it.


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2014)

Looking forward to some fun single player action!!!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 18, 2014)

Less than a week now. I'm excited to see what it plays like, despite being a bit off put by the dual wield everything. Still skeptical about the graphics too, but I thought the last game would look like crap based on the trailers, and it ended up looking pretty good.


----------



## Vario (May 18, 2014)

After watching the promo, I just had the idea in my head that maybe they are using a modern day environment to recycle textures and models and make Doom 4 take place on earth, as that was what the early information suggested.




Drone said:


> for a singleplayer game ... another drm crap?



Probably for the download yes... maybe they will make it really DLC dependent too.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 19, 2014)

Got my key today from my fave 3rd party shop. Now just counting down until Midnight!!! So Excited!

Edit: I can't help myself I dunno why I am so excited about this. This seemed appropriate....


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2014)

Got my key too! I wish I could download the game before, heck even active the key and have it ready to go at midnight.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 19, 2014)

Yeah Ill be playing this unless it's just a total disappointment. So let me know!


----------



## natr0n (May 20, 2014)

40 gigs seems almost Unreal


----------



## Law-II (May 20, 2014)

played first hour or so; is *nice, *this is a good blend of [old school-{make me think outside the box}] and new gen gaming

Kept the Catalyst Drivers on defualt settings (rebooted the PC once steam installed WTNO)

i7 4820k
MSI-X79A-GD45 Plus
HD 7990
16 GB RAM 2133Mhz [8GB for RAM Disk]

[I can see me putting in some hours and then some more]


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2014)

Law-II said:


> played first hour or so; is *nice, *this is a good blend of [old school-{make me think outside the box}] and new gen gaming
> 
> Kept the Catalyst Drivers on defualt settings (rebooted the PC once steam installed WTNO)
> 
> ...


 
You appear to be the first TPU member to play
Next time you play can you test to see what load the game is putting on your CPU and GPU(s) please? Just curious...


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2014)

Not that I need reviews to tell me I'm personally going to enjoy this game, but it seems to be scoring a solid 8.0/10 across the board in terms of actual trustworthy critic sites.

Certainly happy to see Wolfenstein back on track to being well received, I think the devs did a great job.


----------



## Law-II (May 20, 2014)

Hi


HammerON said:


> You appear to be the first TPU member to play
> Next time you play can you test to see what load the game is putting on your CPU and GPU(s) please? Just curious...


 
I am not one to bench so am unfamiliar with the due process; but for a TPU member reaching out for info, I hope this will help







atb

Law-II


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2014)

That was what I was looking for! It doesn't appear that Crossfire is working on your 7990 yet.  I was hoping you would post a ss of task manager so I could see your CPU usage. Not what I was hoping, but not bad. Thanks again
What is the total file size for the game? 40 GB?


----------



## Law-II (May 20, 2014)

Hi



HammerON said:


> What is the total file size for the game? 40 GB?


 


atb

Law-II


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2014)

Wow!!! So all the rumors were true
Thanks again


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Wow!!! So all the rumors were true
> Thanks again



Looks like it only uses 2 logical cores and has no multi GPU profile, that being said, it doesn't look like it's stressing one of his 7970 chips too much at all.


----------



## R00kie (May 20, 2014)

I've played it a couple hours ago, looks nice, it has that feeling of a corridor shooter, as most of the Wolfenstein games had, although the AI is on the dumb side, you can just sneak past a couple of guards that are looking straight at you. It uses like half of my frame buffer, 2.8 gigs to be exact, framerate is capped at 60 frames per second, although the vsync is off, and it's screen tearing all over the place. The game's running on OpenGL the same as RAGE, and the graphics look somewhat the same in terms of textures.
P.S. and by the way, the size is big is because the game uses real-time cutscenes and uncompressed textures.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 20, 2014)

Day one 10GB patch? Rage 2 the revenge of OpenGL.

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2014/05/20/wolfenstein-new-order-pc-problems/

I'll think I'll hold out for a while.


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> Day one 10GB patch? Rage 2 the revenge of OpenGL.
> 
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2014/05/20/wolfenstein-new-order-pc-problems/
> 
> I'll think I'll hold out for a while.



Yeah I saw this earlier. The game runs OK for NVidia users, but AMD GPU's are having some serious problems for some reason.


----------



## 64K (May 20, 2014)

I've only read one review so far but I will definitely pick up this game on a Steam sale. That will give MachineGames time to improve the game with patches too. I guess the only thing that I don't like from what I read is that you have to manually pick up ammo and guns but that's more of an inconvenience than a problem unless you're low on ammo and running from cover to cover while being fired on.


----------



## Drone (May 20, 2014)

43 GB ...lol


----------



## INSTG8R (May 20, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> Day one 10GB patch? Rage 2 the revenge of OpenGL.
> 
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2014/05/20/wolfenstein-new-order-pc-problems/
> 
> I'll think I'll hold out for a while.



I dunno what he is on about maybe it was before the patch but I am getting a solid 60FPS all the time on Ultra no problems. Now the tearing on the otherhand is driving me mental. V-sync "works" but the tearing is horrid...


----------



## Vario (May 20, 2014)

Doom 3, Quake 4, Rage all had "teething" issues. Not surprised this one does too.

also have you guys seen this:
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/37804...tire-tech-team-is-now-at-oculus-vr/index.html

Wolfenstein TNO might be the last good ID game if this is the case, who knows.


----------



## mlee49 (May 20, 2014)

Screen shot!!!






I maxxed everything out on 1200p and still get a smooth gameplay.  GPU usage floats around 60% while using nearly 2.75GB of vRAM.  I'm waiting for some good parts to replay so I can get some better shots for you all!!!


----------



## INSTG8R (May 20, 2014)

I just can't play it for too long the tearing makes me ill. It is fun tho.

Edit: I fixed the tearing issues. Just need to force V-sync in the Cats to Always On. No more tearing! YAY!


----------



## Vario (May 20, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Screen shot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hand seems to be stuck inside his shoulder!


----------



## mlee49 (May 20, 2014)

I'll try to get some better ones tonight.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 20, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Screen shot!!!


Is that actually taken from that sys in your spec chart at max settings? I'm asking because the graphics look pretty bad.


----------



## xenocide (May 21, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> Is that actually taken from that sys in your spec chart at max settings? I'm asking because the graphics look pretty bad.


 
It wouldn't surprise me if that were the case.  If it's using idTech5 it should be relatively efficient and spit out very good textures and not so pretty graphics (lookin at you RAGE).  I was hoping since they "recommended" an i7 the game would be very top notch but it seems to use 2 cores and support only single GPU's.  Somewhat disappointing, but as long as the game is fun I'll grab it on a Steam Sale.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 21, 2014)

I totally quoted the wrong person,...fixed.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 21, 2014)

I've been playing it for about an hour. Uses 2.8GB VRAM with everything on max, except for shadow resolution. I've got it at 4096 instead of 8xxx and I get 60FPS consistently except when there is a wide open view, then it drops to 30-45 @ 1440p. I'm enjoying it so far. I think I might bump the difficulty up to 2nd from hardest though. I think the game looks good. It's Tech 5, so it streams textures, so if you spin really fast you might see textures loading. But, I don't really care. Trying to record with FRAPS, framerate drops to 10FPS, no matter what, weird. You can dual wield everything, which is kinda fun. Looks good enough to me! Maybe a little AA to make screenshots look prettier, but I don't notice while playing.


 



I'm not sure what happened, but all the lip syncing is completely off and the subtitles to, so I'm not even sure if I'm missing half the of the dialogue in cutscenes.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 21, 2014)

Downloading game as I type. Hopefully it's worthwhile.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 21, 2014)

Runs smooth on my FX-9590 and GTX 770........I like the game


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 21, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Trying to record with FRAPS, framerate drops to 10FPS, no matter what, weird.



Try DxTory, it's WAY more full featured than Fraps and can simultaneously write to more than one drive at a time in it's RawCap mode. With this feature you can play the game at full FPS while capturing at 30 FPS.

Here's a great video tutorial a guy did on YouTube:










I can't believe this game is  over 40 GB in file size with mediocre textures.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 21, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> Try DxTory, it's WAY more full featured than Fraps and can simultaneously write to more than one drive at a time in it's RawCap mode. With this feature you can play the game at full FPS while capturing at 30 FPS.



I'll give it a try. And what do you mean "write to more than one drive"? I already have fraps save to my drive that isn't being used for the game I'm playing. Can it record at more than 30FPS? I'm not sure if it's a FRAPS not liking OpenGL thing or what, but every other game works fine with it.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 21, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> ...what do you mean "write to more than one drive"?



As I said, it *simultaneously* writes to more than one drive, meaning at the same time. It's "RawCap" file structure allows it do do a sort of virtual RAID, whereby pieces of the video file are written on multiple drives. This greatly speeds up the time in which the video file can be captured to your drives, increasing performance to the point of zero lag.

Example, I have recorded Metro 2033 at 720p and max texture detail using a mere GTS 250 and i7 950 with just two mediocre speed HDDs (80Mbp/s & 70Mbp/s). I was getting roughly the same frame rate I did without recording. I have captured Dead Island with the same setup getting over 100 FPS while capturing at 30. I have videos of both. I would have gotten unacceptable lag trying that with Fraps.

You then later use it's RawCap Convert tool to convert those separate files into one Avi video file. You must use DxTory's own video codec to use RawCap mode though, and it tends to write fairly large files. You can set RawCap Convert to automatically delete the RawCap files after it builds the Avi file though. There are different levels of compression you can use with the DxTory codec though. I use Medium compression, which easily looks as good as Fraps does uncompressed.

You may want to experiment though, because there are many ways DxTory can offer better performance than Fraps, because you have SO many options. Sometimes all it takes is one fast drive to give you adequate performance. You can also set the output file to any res equal to or below that of the res you play at. You can as well use just about any video codec to compress on the fly. For instance some prefer using one drive with the Lagarith codec, which is lossless and writes a fairly small file. It helps to have a fairly fast multi core CPU for heavy on the fly compression though.

DxTory also has a convenient bench tool to measure the write speed of any drive you use to put the captures on. Check the video tutorial I posted though, because it pretty much contains all of what I said, plus more.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 21, 2014)

Anyone having trouble getting it to use more than 2 threads of your CPU? Guy over at OCN demonstrated that adding a line of code in the config file allowed the game to use all 8 of his threads on his CPU.

*Line of code is:*


> jobs_numthreads 8



Where the number (8) is the amount of threads your CPU has. 

Heres result of adding that bit.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2014)

i actually ran into a problem i got the perk so i can throw a knife but after i restarted the level i can't throw a knife but the perk is still there 





anyone got a clue to how i get to throw knifes again? otherwise i can't do perk number 3.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 21, 2014)

revert to a save before you got the perk?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 21, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Guy over at OCN demonstrated that adding a line of code in the config file allowed the game to use all 8 of his threads on his CPU.


Nice find MX, hope it works on my i7 950.

@Lopez,
Just did some fairly extensive testing with the Lagarith codec in DxTory using just my Plextor M5P 128GB SSD as the capture drive. Even with my crap Marvell SATA 3 controller limiting it to a DxTory  estimated write speed of 197Mbp/s, I was able to average 66 FPS in the GRID 2 bench at max settings while capturing at 1080p output and 30 FPS capture speed.

I only got one small capture dip to 27 FPS in one corner of the track, and Lagarith's file size and video quality are both very reasonable. Gameplay FPS (minimum, not average), never dipped below 49 FPS though.  I made a sample video showing two bit rates used in vfw after the capture was done. First half of the vid is 3000 kbps, second half is 5000. I used single pass ABR to save time. File sizes are 94MB for the 3000 rate, 128MB for the 5000, and 2.86GB on the uncompressed Lagarith file on a 2:30 video.

IMO the added bitrate is definitely needed if you want very clean results. Multiple pass compression can be a bit better looking, but it takes more time and I find you always have to add a fair bit of bitrate anyway to make 1080p look good.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 21, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> i actually ran into a problem i got the perk so i can throw a knife but after i restarted the level i can't throw a knife but the perk is still there
> 
> View attachment 56846
> 
> anyone got a clue to how i get to throw knifes again? otherwise i can't do perk number 3.



You need to have more than one knife to be able to throw.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 21, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> Nice find MX, hope it works on my i7 950.
> 
> @Lopez,
> Just did some fairly extensive testing with the Lagarith codec in DxTory using just my Plextor M5P 128GB SSD as the capture drive. Even with my crap Marvell SATA 3 controller limiting it to a DxTory  estimated write speed of 197Mbp/s, I was able to average 66 FPS in the GRID 2 bench at max settings while capturing at 1080p output and 30 FPS capture speed.
> ...



youtube will obliterate your video regardless though. I hate how now, channels that get more traffic, youtube re-encodes their videos to look better than anyone elses. I am stuck with 1080p at ~4,000mbps bitrate regardless of my videos settings.

Also let me know of the results of that config file change with your 950. Id be curious to see if it actually helps FPS.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> You need to have more than one knife to be able to throw.



i know, but i automatically was giving one more knife when i got the perk, but now it's like gone :/


----------



## INSTG8R (May 21, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> i know, but i automatically was giving one more knife when i got the perk, but now it's like gone :/


I just went thru an entire level and never once got a 2nd knife. So I guess it's not always available.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> I just went thru an entire level and never once got a 2nd knife. So I guess it's not always available.



maybe, now i got 2 knifes i can throw xD


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 21, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> youtube will obliterate your video regardless though. I hate how now, channels that get more traffic, youtube re-encodes their videos to look better than anyone elses. I am stuck with 1080p at ~4,000mbps bitrate regardless of my videos settings.
> 
> Also let me know of the results of that config file change with your 950. Id be curious to see if it actually helps FPS.



Yeah I figured they were up to something because short 1080p vids used to instantly load high res, and now I often have to pause them at the beginning and let them buffer for them to look good. I refuse to use more than 5000kbps though, esp when Century Link keeps upload speed the same when you go from 7MB to 12MB service.

I should have New Order up and running by tomorrow hopefully, so I'll report back if I can get that file edit working.

As far as the knives go, I kinda like how you could throw with any amount and run out of them in Metro. It was a bit annoying though when retrieving them was hit and miss. As arcade as this game is, I'm surprised they don't have a knife throwing gun. LOL


----------



## TheHunter (May 22, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Anyone having trouble getting it to use more than 2 threads of your CPU? Guy over at OCN demonstrated that adding a line of code in the config file allowed the game to use all 8 of his threads on his CPU.
> 
> *Line of code is:*
> 
> ...




Yeah this is actually old news and worked the same in Rage.. 

I had Q9450 back then and with jobthread=8 i got higher cuda transcode benchmark even though I was using gpu transcode.




Few extra commands to put in Wolfconfig.cfg
@username/Saved Games/MachineGames/Wolfensetin/Bin


But only with ingame VT_compression - ON,

It uses DXT anyway, very effective no compression Image Quality anomalies., only better detail because of higher texture map size and less streaming popups when you're turning around. Theoretically, it was like so in Rage.

And in Rage I managed to "fix it" completely this way, btw this 16k tweak needs min 1.5gb vram, all 4 at 8k was ok with 1.2gb.

```
.
.
.
bind "MOUSE3" "_melee"
bind "MWHEELDOWN" "_weapprevinv"
bind "MWHEELUP" "_weapnextinv"
//========================================
pm_togglesprint "0"
r_mode "16"
r_multiSamples "4"
m_sensitivity "3.360597"

//main settings
com_skipIntroVideo "1"
com_allowconsole "1"
seta com_videoRam "00000000000"  //insert your vram size here
seta jobs_numThreads "8"

//Virtual Textures
vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly2 "16384"  // or 8192
vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly "16384" //or 8192
vt_pageimagesizeunique "16384"  // or 8192 or 4096 default ingame 512
vt_pageimagesizevmtr "8192" // same as default ingame
vt_maxaniso "16"
vt_maxlockedpages "2048"


//virtual textures format
vt_qualityHDPLossless "1"
vt_qualityHDPDiffuse "0"
vt_qualityHDPNormal "0"
vt_qualityHDPPower "0"
vt_qualityHDPSpecular "0"
vt_qualityDCTChroma "100"
vt_qualityDCTLuma "100"
vt_qualityDCTNormal "100"
vt_qualityDCTPower "100"
vt_qualityDCTSpecular "100"
seta vt_preload "1"


//cuda settings  // for nvidia only, otherwise delete this whole cuda settings part leave vt_maxPPF alone.
vt_cudaRLE "1"
vt_maxPPF "256"
vt_cudaBudget "12"
vt_usecudatranscode "2"


//Render
//vt_minlod "-1"
//vt_lodBias "-1"
//image_lodbias "-1"
r_useNewPrivateLighting "1"
r_useHardwareTextures "1"
r_useSMP "1"
r_noBreakableShadows "0


//Image
seta image_preload "1"
image_blend "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"
image_filter "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"



//Noskip forceON
md6_generateDamageTextures "1"
r_lazyBindParms "0"
r_lazyBindPrograms "0"
r_lazyBindTextures "0"

//vt_restart
seta r_forceVmtrReload "1"  // needs more testing, could cause longer loading between deaths.
```

*set to Read-only after or it can overwrite/erase these extra lines when you die*



Again works only with Compression - ON or it can run out of vram really quickly.
Unless you have 3gb+, 2gb isnt enough one 670gtx user confirmed it, he used no compression and with those 3  commands @ 16k and he got 7fps.


When I tested above with VT-compressed I was ok @ 580GTX, usually 55-60fps (min ~ 45fps).

Log comfired it was using 8 &16k

Wolfenstein The New Order\virtualtextures\_vmtr.pages
0.0 seconds for FinishFeedback()
PHYSICAL_PAGES_POOL_VMTR
------------------------
total  : 1024
locked :  6
current:  6
free  : 1018
100 % empty hash table entries
100 % pages 0 steps down the hash chain
  0 % pages 1 step down the hash chain
  0 % pages 2 steps down the hash chain
  0 % pages > 2 steps down the hash chain
------------------------
0.0 seconds to load and lock 21 pages
S 4096 4096  1 linr DXT5  clmp 16384k _physicalvmtrpages1
S 4096 4096  1 linr DXT1  clmp  8192k _physicalvmtrpages0
S 4096 4096  1 linr DXT5  clmp 16384k _physicalvmtrpages2
S  128  128  1 linr DXT5  clmp  16k _physicaluniquepages1
S  128  128  1 linr DXT1  clmp  8k _physicaluniquepages0
S  128  128  1 linr DXT5  clmp  16k _physicaluniquepages2
S  128  128  1 linr DXT5  clmp  16k _physicaluniquediffuseonlypages1
S  128  128  1 linr DXT5  clmp  16k _physicaluniquediffuseonly2pages1

virtual texture 1:
S 2048 2048 12 nmn  RG  clmp 10922k _vmtrpagetable


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 22, 2014)

Looks v nice, but 40gb dl+10gb patch omfg


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2014)

seta com_videoRam "00000000000" //insert your vram size here <-- u want that i bytes, kb, mb or???

plus when i use this settings the game starts up in 1680x1050 or something...


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 22, 2014)

So whats the news on the Doom Beta? Is it out or not yet? I want to see some screen!


----------



## Law-II (May 22, 2014)

Hi



puma99dk| said:


> seta com_videoRam "00000000000" //insert your vram size here <-- u want that i bytes, kb, mb or???


 
1024 * 1 = 1GB so 2GB vga card would insert "2048" and so on

atb

Law-II


----------



## Eroticus (May 22, 2014)

Awesome game my recommendations =)

works on most high settings 1440p without any problems. 

4k is bugged


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx, just wanted to make sure when i put in "4096" it was correct but is there anything i can change in those settings to make the game start up in 2560x1440? bcs it starts up in like 1680x1050 and it looks really weird and since it's read-only to make sure the game don't change the settings i can't do it from in-game.


----------



## HammerON (May 22, 2014)

I have to admit that I screwed up. I ordered this game from Amazon and thought I had ordered the digital/download version. Received an email Monday that my item had shipped and the estimated delivery date is May 28
Not a happy camper, but will wait nonetheless...
Funny thing is that I cannot remember when it was that I had a actual game DVD versus a digital download from Steam or Origin...


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2014)

HammerON said:


> I have to admit that I screwed up. I ordered this game from Amazon and thought I had ordered the digital/download version. Received an email Monday that my item had shipped and the estimated delivery date is May 28
> Not a happy camper, but will wait nonetheless...
> Funny thing is that I cannot remember when it was that I had a actual game DVD versus a digital download from Steam or Origin...



It will probably be a 5MB .exe on a DVD that boots up steam and asks you to drop your CD Key in to activate it anyway 

EDIT: I left mine downloading this morning when I went to work


----------



## Eroticus (May 22, 2014)

HammerON said:


> I have to admit that I screwed up. I ordered this game from Amazon and thought I had ordered the digital/download version. Received an email Monday that my item had shipped and the estimated delivery date is May 28
> Not a happy camper, but will wait nonetheless...
> Funny thing is that I cannot remember when it was that I had a actual game DVD versus a digital download from Steam or Origin...



You can sell me ur dvd if it's full version and not steam  and buy ur self digital ..

pc version not available in my country idk why . and steam uplay blocked my region


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> pc version not available in my country idk why . and steam uplay blocked my region



Because various countries have beef when Nazis are mentioned for some reason. I'd like the think the world is old and mature enough to simply get over it by now.


----------



## Eroticus (May 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Because various countries have beef when Nazis are mentioned for some reason. I'd like the think the world is old and mature enough to simply get over it by now.


Nah both ps and xbox edition are available.  just not pc =(


----------



## Law-II (May 22, 2014)

Hi



puma99dk| said:


> Is there anything i can change in those settings to make the game start up in 2560x1440? bcs it starts up in like 1680x1050 and it looks really weird and since it's read-only to make sure the game don't change the settings i can't do it from in-game.


 
From what I do not see in the configs; res is hard coded. res needs to be set ingame [have searched for hidden .ini and .cfg] resolution dose not appear to be linked to the .cfg

[*Edit: *_*F*ound it_  change line r_mode 16 to r_mode 19 =1080p
( _Note:_ may not support resolutions beyond this; *Edit:* this is r_mode 21 = 2560*1440 16:9 thanks go out to puma99dk for Testing] however I am unable to test this with my current rig so _*proceed with caution*_)

Other members of the TPU community may have more knowledge of this

atb

Law-II


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Because various countries have beef when Nazis are mentioned for some reason. I'd like the think the world is old and mature enough to simply get over it by now.



As far as i was always aware Nazi's and zombies were always fair game for killing in games with no real offense to anyone.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 22, 2014)

It's more the Nazi symbolism in the games that's usually censored.


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2014)

It's slightly disappointing to see Wolfenstein get sensored because of Nazi symbols, when you have games like CoD that ravage the stereotype of USA slaughtering all the Korean/Chinese/Russian's in every single game without any twinge of shame.

We need more games like Spec Ops: The Line where we get to play as Americans who kill Americans, and show war for what it really is.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can't test it now, but in 2hours and 40mins i am off work so in about 3hours time from now i will be able to test this, can't do it sooner sry.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Spec Ops: The Line



I didn't beat it, didn't care for the gameplay, but I was enjoying the story and its attempt to do something a bit different. I've never liked CoD's storylines when they tried to be bigger than the "now". The airport scene came off as contrived to me, more than making me feel anything or have deep thoughts.


----------



## mlee49 (May 22, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> So whats the news on the Doom Beta? Is it out or not yet? I want to see some screen!


Dunno yet, will report as soon as I find out.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tested and r_mode 25 is 640x480 

*EDIT*

i figured out that r_mode for 2560x1440 is 21

just want to share


----------



## Law-II (May 22, 2014)

Hi



puma99dk| said:


> tested and r_mode 25 is 640x480
> *EDIT* i figured out that r_mode for 2560x1440 is 21 just want to share


 
Great job well done  thanks for sharing info, appreciated

atb

Law-II


----------



## puma99dk| (May 22, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like to help so why not share ^^


----------



## VulkanBros (May 22, 2014)

Maybe a nOOb question......but
where exactly do you put  "jobs_numthreads 8"

I cant find any WolfConfig.cfg............

Is it in Steam "Set Launch Options" for the game?




MxPhenom 216 said:


> Anyone having trouble getting it to use more than 2 threads of your CPU? Guy over at OCN demonstrated that adding a line of code in the config file allowed the game to use all 8 of his threads on his CPU.
> 
> *Line of code is:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Law-II (May 22, 2014)

Hi



VulkanBros said:


> Maybe a nOOb question......but
> where exactly do you put  "jobs_numthreads 8" I cant find any WolfConfig.cfg............Is it in Steam "Set Launch Options" for the game?


 
C:\Users\#UserName#\Saved Games\MachineGames\Wolfenstein The New Order\base\wolfConfig.cfg

Example:

[make the .cfg read only] 

_Note:_ I got game hitching when setting this to "8" so lowered it to "4"

atb

Law-II


----------



## blobster21 (May 22, 2014)

We will need someone to sum up what settings produce the best ingame quality.

The posts i read before have too many things tweaked at the same time : there's no way to find out which ones are really usefull.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 22, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Example:
> View attachment 56856


Kudos for showing the exact command string with seta there, because that's probably why some are not getting it to work.

I'm installing the game now, so I'll soon see what I can do with multi core and graphics tweaks.

BTW, has anyone tried the 8 core command with an i7 4 core using HyperThreading? I was planning to just run the command at 4 cores with HT disabled, which is my default way of setting up my PC. HT virtual cores are effectively only half the power of physical cores.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 22, 2014)

I guess I'm in the minority who think this game looks dated as hell?


----------



## blobster21 (May 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority who think this game looks dated as hell?



Did you have any expectations ?


----------



## Law-II (May 22, 2014)

Hi



Frag Maniac said:


> I was planning to just run the command at 4 cores with HT disabled, which is my default way of setting up my PC. HT virtual cores are effectively only half the power of physical cores.


 
4 should be fine; using a i7 4820k seta_jobs_numthreads "4" here [had hitching when set to 8]

atb

Law-II


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 22, 2014)

blobster21 said:


> Did you have any expectations ?


Its Wolfenstein. Is it normal to have low expectations now for games? I didn't have super high expectations but this game is beyond sub-par in the graphics department IMO.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 22, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> Try DxTory, it's WAY more full featured than Fraps and can simultaneously write to more than one drive at a time in it's RawCap mode. With this feature you can play the game at full FPS while capturing at 30 FPS.
> 
> Here's a great video tutorial a guy did on YouTube:
> 
> ...


Miliris Action is one of the best game capture software i've ever used


----------



## VulkanBros (May 22, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> Kudos for showing the exact command string with seta there, because that's probably why some are not getting it to work.
> 
> I'm installing the game now, so I'll soon see what I can do with multi core and graphics tweaks.
> 
> ...



For the first time I feel justified to have an AMD CPU with eight cores .... for a game that is..... it runs perfect - no hitching at all


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 22, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> beyond sub-par



You must be hard to please. Character models look excellent up close and the game looks great when you're actually playing it.


----------



## Drone (May 23, 2014)

platform comparison


----------



## davidm71 (May 23, 2014)

Hi,

Up early wondering is there no way to force ultra settings with a 2gb video card?

Thanks.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 23, 2014)

I wouldn't bother, you'd be hitting the paging file heavy. I have everything maxed and hit 2.99GB VRAM usage.


----------



## davidm71 (May 23, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> I wouldn't bother, you'd be hitting the paging file heavy. I have everything maxed and hit 2.99GB VRAM usage.



At what resolution are you playing?


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 23, 2014)

2560x1440.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

Drone said:


> platform comparison



Ughh such a stupid comparison... still screens please...


----------



## erixx (May 23, 2014)

I usally use ultra settings in all games but reduce the texture size (Nv 670 2GB here). I am still undecided if to buy this one, as it is a play once and bin it game.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

I am using ultra on my 7970, this game is CPU heavy, and the vmem at my 1680x1050 is around 2.5GB... soo you got the idea... it acts like modded Skyrim.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 23, 2014)

erixx said:


> play once



I'm only on my first play through, but so far I've come across one place where there is an option that changes what characters are in the rest of the game. I'm not sure how large the change is, or if it's kind of arbitrary, yet. I think it's worth a buy once the price has gone down a bit. Maybe $30.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

BTW, does the game use OpenAL?


----------



## Vario (May 23, 2014)

http://www.digitalstormonline.com/u...er-graphics-comparison-ultra-to-low-idnum267/

and

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/05/21/wolfenstein_new_order_performance_review/4


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 23, 2014)

They could have done some that were a bit closer in, or later in the game. Interesting how little the difference is though. What's all that space used for...


----------



## davidm71 (May 23, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> 2560x1440.



I wonder how much VRAM is used at 1080p vs 2560x1440. I remember in the old days we use to have to drop the res just to play. I would guess wide screen triple monitor gamers are seriously screwed!


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 23, 2014)

Guess you're boned.




davidm71 said:


> 1080p vs 2560x1440





Ferrum Master said:


> 1680x1050 is around 2.5GB


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Guess you're boned.



yeah but he won't even have the Ultra option available, so really dunno. I guess this is really the first time when 1GB overhead over most average kepler cards pays off.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 23, 2014)

I am a bit confused...
I have a FX-9590 (8 cores) and a GTX 770 4GB......I have played around 3½ hours and my VRAM never came higher than 1.9 GB....
I am running ULTRA settings at 1920 * 1080.......

And Yes - it is indeed heavy on the CPU


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

VulkanBros said:


> I am a bit confused...
> I have a FX-9590 (8 cores) and a GTX 770 4GB......I have played around 3½ hours and my VRAM never came higher than 1.9 GB....
> I am running ULTRA settings at 1920 * 1080.......
> 
> And Yes - it is indeed heavy on the CPU



Custom Ultra? Without compression? Maybe some sort of fun with forceware driver as it still limits the usage? Have you tried skyrim with mods, how it acts there?


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 23, 2014)

wonderfull .... Swiss people are in the same case as the German ... : censorship and german language only ... and i have no problems with German language ... but the censor is ... meh.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> wonderfull .... Swiss people are in the same case as the German ... : censorship and german language only ... and i have no problems with German language ... but the censor is ... meh.



Well we can compare this with homophobia... Germans are still very itchy about this thing... so leave this alone...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> Well we can compare this with homophobia... Germans are still very itchy about this thing... so leave this alone...


Why are they itchy? They started the shit. Should be the rest of the world that's itchy. Yet we don't care. Shooting Nazi's is fun. The fact they won't allow it in their country makes me question if the motive was really bombed out of them in 45.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 23, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> Well we can compare this with homophobia... Germans are still very itchy about this thing... so leave this alone...


Well as long as they don't do same with the Swiss... but actually they do it...


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why are they itchy? They started the shit. Should be the rest of the world that's itchy. Yet we don't care. Shooting Nazi's is fun. The fact they won't allow it in their country makes me question if the motive was really bombed out of them in 45.


Don't judge over people you don't know, just basing on stereotypical brainwash propaganda. There were innocent people on both sides that were wiped because of some regime nonsense that was very common during that time, and they still remember it. WW2 was just the reignition of WW1 really because of improper juspostbellum.

I guess you were really bad at history lessons..., nevertheless the Swiss error really amuses me too, again... someone is very uneducated in history and geography too at game distribution channels...


----------



## 64K (May 23, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> Well we can compare this with homophobia... Germans are still very itchy about this thing... so leave this alone...



WWII has been over for almost 70 years. Most of the participants are dead. Unless the Germans consider a dislike of Nazis to be the same as a dislike of Germans then there's no reason to be itchy. Personally I like Germans, at least the ones I've met. My last GF was a German immigrant.

I also like killing Nazis in videogames. You can never kill enough Nazis.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

64K said:


> WWII has been over for almost 70 years. Most of the participants are dead. Unless the Germans consider a dislike of Nazis to be the same as a dislike of Germans then there's no reason to be itchy. Personally I like Germans, at least the ones I've met. My last GF was a German immigrant.
> 
> I also like killing Nazis in videogames. You can never kill enough Nazis.



As I said, that is like an social phobia and the mentality of Germans, I also share German blood and understand the reason and concern over it, meanwhile Russians still glorify their retarded soviet symbols, despite the fact that they killed people not less than nazis did, propaganda stuff really, their choice not to allow is tolerably understandable. Those are the things that must be accepted as a part of the culture. 70 years or not, but is still lingers on. For example your father or grandfather may have been a Nazi soldier... none of his will or not, but he was and it was his duty.

Game wise I don't care what I am shooting... the nice flashback is the darn helmet that made nazi soldiers special in early games


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> Don't judge over people you don't know, just basing on stereotypical brainwash propaganda. There were innocent people on both sides that were wiped because of some regime nonsense that was very common during that time, and they still remember it. WW2 was just the reignition of WW1 really because of improper juspostbellum.
> 
> I guess you were really bad at history lessons..., nevertheless the Swiss error really amuses me too, again... someone is very uneducated in history and geography too at game distribution channels...


I'm half German, half Irish and ALL AMERICAN. My grandmother hardly spoke English. She fled Berlin in the 1930 because of the Nazis. She was a teacher that thought German to immigrants. Mostly Polish. I know ALL ABOUT Nazi Germany. It was 70+ years ago. Its enough BS. I honestly think its just the German government having an overly PC knee jerk reaction like most governments do. Get over it. Seriously makes the Germans look like sissies........which I know they are not.

Also Ill judge whoever I feel like. If you say you don't then you are a liar. EVERYONE JUDGES. I'm just honest about it.


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm half German, half Irish. My grandmother hardly spoke English. She fled Berlin in the 1930 because of the Nazis. She was a teacher that thought German to immigrants. Mostly Polish. I know ALL ABOUT Nazi Germany. It was 70+ years ago. Its enough BS. I honestly think its just the German government having an overly PC knee jerk reaction like most governments do. Get over it. Seriously makes the Germans look like sissies........which I know they are not.



Most governments, British included, are moronically politically correct. So stupidly, to the point that the actual people they are trying to protect from any form of so called abuse, don't even have a problem with it. Governments have a tendency to make up their own victims to make themselves feel like they're looking after someone.

Everyone needs to get over it.

The British don't have beef with independence day related stuff, and the red Indians don't make a big deal out of the past. It's high time the world got on with it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Most governments, British included, are moronically politically correct. So stupidly, to the point that the actual people they are trying to protect from any form of so called abuse, don't even have a problem with it. Governments have a tendency to make up their own victims to make themselves feel like they're looking after someone.


Gives them a reason to regulate the populous. I bet you hear a lot of "THINK OF THE CHILDREN!". That's code for "We gonna take away more liberties and probably tax you for it".


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gives them a reason to regulate the populous. I bet you hear a lot of "THINK OF THE CHILDREN!". That's code for "We gonna take away more liberties and probably tax you for it".



That's our current Prime Minister's favourite phrase right before he sucker punches the population, shortly before a major balls-up.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 23, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> Custom Ultra? Without compression? Maybe some sort of fun with forceware driver as it still limits the usage? Have you tried skyrim with mods, how it acts there?



I dont have Skyrim.....but all other games (STALKER Lost Alpha, Metro 2033, Half-Life 2, Borderlands 2, Batman Arkham Origins, Hawken, FarCry 3....and so on) the VRAM never has come higher than 1.6 GB....
Wolfenstein The New Order is the only game I posses that has gone higher on the GPU VRAM........


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2014)

VulkanBros said:


> I dont have Skyrim.....but all other games (STALKER Lost Alpha, Metro 2033, Half-Life 2, Borderlands 2, Batman Arkham Origins, Hawken, FarCry 3....and so on) the VRAM never has come higher than 1.6 GB....
> Wolfenstein The New Order is the only game I posses that has gone higher on the GPU VRAM........


If this game uses "mega-texture" I can only assume they upped the resolution. That was one of them main complaints of RAGE. That could explain the expanded VRAM usages.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

That's the difference, I guess you haven't pulled a joke in a student meeting with German students, why Hitler lost the WW2, because he received the gas bill . They didn't see it as a dark humor...

That's the reason, maybe your ancestors fled, but their ones stayed and fought... you cannot compare that, those are apples and oranges. Also the current politics...

There is one more thing... Germans were split for a long time and there for the war for the other half really ended just only after the wall fell.



VulkanBros said:


> I dont have Skyrim.....but all other games (STALKER Lost Alpha, Metro 2033, Half-Life 2, Borderlands 2, Batman Arkham Origins, Hawken, FarCry 3....and so on) the VRAM never has come higher than 1.6 GB....
> Wolfenstein The New Order is the only game I posses that has gone higher on the GPU VRAM........



Metro 2033 Last Light on some moments passed over 2GB for me... I cannot recall any other games that were so vmem heavy!


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 23, 2014)

What a piece of garbage this game. It feels like a a pre-alpha version, untested and full of bugs. The performance and the lack of optimization is ridiculous stupid. No AA?!? Frame cap at 60?? Seriously? in 2014 you still have this garbage implemented???


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> What a piece of garbage this game. It feels like a a pre-alpha version, untested and full of bugs. The performance and the lack of optimization is ridiculous stupid. No AA?!? Frame cap at 60?? Seriously? in 2014 you still have this garbage implemented???



Say thanks to John Carmack and his wonderful id Tech 5 engine that inherited almost all bugs from their tech demo - Rage... Okay he was busy with occulus, but the heck...

My biggest complaint is OpenGL 3.3????


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 23, 2014)

Guess I got a fluke of code, I haven't encountered any bugs and the game has yet to crash on its own. Have noticed no need for AA while playing, but that's at 1440p. I think texture pop-in is something that's never going to be fixed with Tech5

At least the frame cap isn't 30. There are far,far, far worse ports that aren't that old. Dark Souls 1, Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Guess I got a fluke of code, I haven't encountered any bugs and the game has yet to crash on its own. Have noticed no need for AA while playing, but that's at 1440p. I think texture pop-in is something that's never going to be fixed with Tech5
> 
> At least the frame cap isn't 30. There are far,far, far worse ports that aren't that old. Dark Souls 1, Resident Evil 4.



Yea but the sad thing that this game should drive OpenGL as a flagship product in order to maintain it alive. The idea, the art the textures are fine really, but if they were used in some cryengine or even UT4 this game would be a bombshell...

Just look at the ugly chars, their teeth... they look same as in DOOM 3, that is 2004, exactly 10 years... just for the sake of that fact alone whole id CEO's must be fired.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> Say thanks to John Carmack and his wonderful id Tech 5 engine that inherited almost all bugs from their tech demo - Rage... Okay he was busy with occulus, but the heck...
> 
> My biggest complaint is OpenGL 3.3????


Carmack left iD a while ago. This Wolf has nothing to do with him or the original crew. The only thing it inherits is the name. Can't blame Carmack for this one. One of the reasons he left is because they put shackles on him.



Ferrum Master said:


> Yea but the sad thing that this game should drive OpenGL as a flagship product in order to maintain it alive. The idea, the art the textures are fine really, but if they were used in some cryengine or even UT4 this game would be a bombshell...
> Just look at the ugly chars, their teeth... they look same as in DOOM 3, that is 2004, exactly 10 years... just for the sake of that fact alone whole id CEO's must be fired.



iD as you know it doesn't exist anymore. Blame ZeniMax Media.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

[QUOTE="iD as you know it doesn't exist anymore. Blame ZeniMax Media.[/QUOTE]

Thanks, but I was referring to tech 5 engine as such... And it is his brainchild , even looking at year 2011, when Rage came out... it looked outdated then...


----------



## 64K (May 23, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> What a piece of garbage this game. It feels like a a pre-alpha version, untested and full of bugs. The performance and the lack of optimization is ridiculous stupid. No AA?!? Frame cap at 60?? Seriously? in 2014 you still have this garbage implemented???



Don't forget about texture pop-in.
I was looking forward to this game since it was announced a while back but I waited for some reviews and player feedback as always before buying and I'm glad I did. I'm a Wolfenstein fan and I will still play this game and have a very good time with it when it hits $15. I don't think I will have to wait more than a year sad to say.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

64K said:


> Don't forget about texture pop-in.
> I was looking forward to this game since it was announced a while back but I waited for some reviews and player feedback as always before buying and I'm glad I did. I'm a Wolfenstein fan and I will still play this game and have a very good time with it when it hits $15. I don't think I will have to wait more than a year sad to say.



Yeah... But we can make a poll... Will DOOM 4 succeed? If the engine is flawed by design... I hate the lag when looking around, the texture streaming, it makes d

And I think this game soon will be packed with new GPU's, I need a upgrade soon, as my 7970 soon will kick the bucket as two years come in soon... gosh time goes fast...


----------



## Eroticus (May 23, 2014)

idk why people are crying. ...

but game works perfect without any problems on max settings on 290x and 780ti of my friend. almost finished it and going to finish it again...


----------



## VulkanBros (May 23, 2014)

No flaws here either ... and I kind of like this game.

If You dont like it, then do as 64K did.......wait and see what other people say ...... then wait again and buy it when it hits $10....simple as that.


----------



## mlee49 (May 23, 2014)

I run at 1200p and use 2.75GB of vRAM but what's more interesting is that as I was playing I was using more and more ram. First it was like 1-2 GB but after two hours I was using like 4-5 GB.
Anyone else running into this?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 23, 2014)

Got it up and running yesterday. Didn't have a problem with 4 cores showing in use in Task Manager with or without using the cfg file command. Game runs pretty hitchy on my rig though. It's not really lag or stutter, just noticeable pauses here and there where it appears to be loading textures. This is my main issue with Megatextures. Before RAGE launched they claimed part of the reason for it was steady performance, but clearly this game has performance issues, esp for it's mediocre textures.

Not really impressed with Machine Games or this title. Feels like a value game. It's one of the few games I've played where the cutscenes are often more enjoyable than the game itself. Very unpolished, AI is weak, stealth is too easy, just unimpressive overall. I don't see it as "crying" when games with WAY better graphics run MUCH more smoothly. If you want to be a fanboy of anything Id, fine, but we are not just crying when we state the obvious. If it takes $500-$700 GPUs to run this game with reasonable image quality and smoothness, clearly that is a dagger in the side of the Megatextures mission statement.

BTW, I have the game installed on my new WD Black 1TB, which has tested twice as fast as my Seagate Barracuda. You know, Maxwell, ShadowPlay, and the cooperation with MS on DX11 and 12 improvements had me thinking I'll be going Nvidia when I build my next rig (probably when DDR4 debuts), but I'm not really impressed with the titles they endorse. IMO games like RAGE, Borderlands and this are nothing to get worked up about.

Bottom line, as I expected, this is no more than a filler title to pass time while I wait for Watch Dogs. Even if I get a screaming Nvidia card within the next year, I foresee myself hard pressed to want to revisit this game.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 23, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> I run at 1200p and use 2.75GB of vRAM but what's more interesting is that as I was playing I was using more and more ram. First it was like 1-2 GB but after two hours I was using like 4-5 GB.
> Anyone else running into this?



Yes, I guess that's the so called caching setting in action


----------



## Vario (May 23, 2014)

This is probably the first game where a GK104 770/680 4GB actually makes sense even though it has a 256 bit memory bus.  Seems arbitrary, why not allow ultra regardless and let the end user decide if its too slow.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 23, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> What a piece of garbage this game. It feels like a a pre-alpha version, untested and full of bugs. The performance and the lack of optimization is ridiculous stupid. No AA?!? Frame cap at 60?? Seriously? in 2014 you still have this garbage implemented???



Sorry but I finished the game on Ultra and just turned the shadows down to 4K. Runs like butter. What bugs?  Seems pretty optimized to me. Ranting for the sake of ranting I say. Have you even played it or just complaining?


----------



## davidm71 (May 24, 2014)

I just got the game yesterday from bestbuy using RZ credits. I have a 4670k and a 2gb  770gtx (wish I had a 4gb) but my VRAM according to Gpu-Z never went over 2007gb and averaged at 1.94gb at 1080p with custom settings vt-compression turned off. Only once I had really really bad unplayable frames at started of level load. I had to reload the checkpoint and it was fine after that. Only reason I got a gb card was as I remember AlienBabeltech did a comprehensive comparison benchmark against 2gb vs 4gb cards and his conclusion was that there was just a 2% difference not enough to justify going 4gb UNLESS running 2560x1440 and even 5670x1080. So I wish the devs would give us a break and unlock ultra settings. 

As far as the game goes its fun. Has a good story line and a lot of action. The graphics are decent but not earth shattering. Wish there was AA. Feels like COD meets Frankenstein's castle. As far as why the Germans are censoring it who knows. Maybe they didn't want to offend the whole lot of nazi sympathizers who are still out there. Censorship in any society is bad bad bad.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2014)

Im gonna pic this up along with Watch Dogs


----------



## kenkickr (May 24, 2014)

I thought I played 30-40 min of it last night but my wife yelled at me and said I was on it for almost 2hrs.  That being the case I can say I've really enjoyed it so far.  If you look around maps the graphics and detail are amazing.


----------



## mlee49 (May 24, 2014)

Anyone else really like the music?


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 24, 2014)

What little I've heard of it so far. Though the static stuff is generally really well placed, I think.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 24, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> BTW, does the game use OpenAL?



Do you mean OpenGL? Yes. Same as RAGE.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 24, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm interested in this game and it's on sale at a website I've never tried before:

http://www.gameholds.com/wolfenstein-the-new-order-uncut.html?a_aid=google_product

$39.33, that's over $20 less than current retail price, my question is, any of you guys tried Gameholds.com before? Is it a legit site?

Seems too good to be true, please let me know what you guys think


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 24, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Hey guys, I'm interested in this game and it's on sale at a website I've never tried before...


Never used them or even heard of them, but this site has great reviews on them.

http://www.trustpilot.com/review/gameholds.com


I've played around with the settings in the game a bit more and am now able to run it fairly well on Ultra with Shadows dropped to 4096 and Haze Flares disabled in Fullscreen Windowed mode. I'm also forcing VSync, Triple Buffering and 2xEQ AA via CCC.

I had a problem with the game not wanting to change res. It wanted to stay stuck at my desktop res of 1366x768. I then changed my desktop to 1920x1080, launched the game in 1080p, then exited and set desktop back to 1366x768, and the game when I launched it again stayed at 1080p.

I still get some pauses here and there, esp when loading a level, but it's not nearly as bad as it was initially. It's really a strange game with over the top, no holds barred content. It will definitely be a frenzy to play it on the highest difficulty mode. That's where dual wield will become a mixed blessing no doubt, as you can't take cover as easily.


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2014)

Game is working great here. Pretty fun and entertaining for a run n' gun game.


----------



## HammerON (May 25, 2014)

Played several hours after installing (via disk and download):






This is the first game I have had the DVD/CD for in 8 years!!!!
The game required 1.5 hours of download/install/after the DVDs.









No SLI? Nvidia seems to be lacking for the first time in a while...


----------



## Law-II (May 25, 2014)

Hi

_For a little more immersion_

select game launch options in steam and place command line

+g_showHud "0"

[this gets rid of HUD crosshair, prompts of E & mouse button 3]

atb

Law-II


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 25, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Played several hours after installing (via disk and download):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was having problems running the game at 5760x1080 on my Titans, also noticed one of the cards was doing all the work, to enable SLI you need these beta drivers:

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/75798

Game runs much better and has less texture loading issues after installing it, it also helped run the game smoother on my laptop after I downloaded the notebook version.

I ended up buying the digital version from Gameholds.com for $39.33, my CD-key was emailed to me about 15mins after the transaction was approved, but my Doom key is not working, any of you guys had luck with the Doom beta key?

The game is lots of fun, I'm really liking it, just what I needed for the long weekend, and I hope I can finish it before Watch Dogs is released


----------



## R00kie (May 25, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Was having problems running the game at 5760x1080 on my Titans, also noticed one of the cards was doing all the work, to enable SLI you need these beta drivers:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/75798
> 
> ...



I have the same problem with my doom key, I have been emailed two keys and one of them refuses to be validated in steam.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 25, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> I have the same problem with my doom key, I have been emailed two keys and one of them refuses to be validated in steam.



I hope they fix that before the beta is released 

Btw, I found a better link to the drivers:

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/download_nvidia_geforce_337_81_beta_driver.html

Enjoy


----------



## R00kie (May 25, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I hope they fix that before the beta is released
> 
> Btw, I found a better link to the drivers:
> 
> ...


Ah, Found a solution, look closely at the picture where the voucher for the Doom Beta is at. It says you need to visit a certain website. I just did it and it worked! 
Although, we still need to wait for the beta to begin, and I think they'll send us the legit steam key or something.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 25, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> Ah, Found a solution, look closely at the picture where the voucher for the Doom Beta is at. It says you need to visit a certain website. I just did it and it worked!
> Although, we still need to wait for the beta to begin, and I think they'll send us the legit steam key or something.



Thanks gdallsk!

Would you kindly share that link with me, unfortunately I don't have an actual voucher but the key was emailed to me by the seller, so I can't read what's on it 

Thank you.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 25, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Do you mean OpenGL? Yes. Same as RAGE.



No exactly OpenAL

If you wonder why Rage engine is kind of buggy.... think for yourself


----------



## Vario (May 25, 2014)

Ferrum Master said:


> No exactly OpenAL
> 
> If you wonder why Rage engine is kind of buggy.... think for yourself
> 
> View attachment 56928








Think of this as the caption (for the guy in the middle)


----------



## HammerON (May 26, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I hope they fix that before the beta is released
> 
> Btw, I found a better link to the drivers:
> 
> ...


Strange that Nvidia does not have these listed in their download section:





I will give them a try. Don't know if GeForce Experience will have any issue with me installing the driver or not...

In my SS in my other post, I noticed that the one showing RealTemp is wrong as the Maximum is showing 63C. This is because I did not reset after closing down WCG
The max temps I have seen are around 44C at 4.4GHz.

I have a audio problem when using my headphones. I cannot hear most people in the game talking. I can hear the music. When I tried playing without the headphones (using my Logitech speakers) I had not problems with the sound.

@15th Warlock what in-game settings are you using (see my SS above) and did you use the cc config fix for the CPU cores???


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 26, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Strange that Nvidia does not have these listed in their download section:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you go into the GeForce Experience control panel you can select beta drivers. I've been running 337.50 for over a month now without issue on my 670's and I downloaded them directly through the GeForce Experience control panel. Just look in the upper right hand corner.


----------



## HammerON (May 26, 2014)

I am too MM (running 337.50), however the link that 15th Warlock links to is the 337.81 beta which I cannot find on Nvidia's download section nor in Experience.

EDIT:
Downloaded and installed 337.81:





Can't test right now as I am playing with my 9 month old son. He should be taking a nap soon...


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 26, 2014)

HammerON said:


> @15th Warlock what in-game settings are you using (see my SS above) and did you use the cc config fix for the CPU cores???




How do you take SS inside the game?

I'm currently playing at 5760x1080, VSync on, and everything on Ultra/High.

By the way, what cc config fix?


----------



## HammerON (May 26, 2014)

I use STEAM's SS. I think it is F12 by default. Works pretty well

Check out this post:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...e-new-order-teased.183653/page-6#post-3111382


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 26, 2014)

HammerON said:


> I use STEAM's SS. I think it is F12 by default. Works pretty well



Thanks:











I'm having trouble with the FOV, it's messed up at that resolution, I tried a program called Flawless Widescreen that supposedly fixes that problem (hence the crazy resolution in the settings) but it didn't make any difference.

I also tried adjusting it to 100 but I can see Blasko's shoulders on the side screens, I'm mostly playing on my 290Xs because of this, I can't go back to a single monitor resolution in the game, the option is not there, do you know of any cfg setting that will force the game to run at 1920x1080? widescreen support is messed up ATM


----------



## HammerON (May 26, 2014)

I thought @Law-II had mentioned something about setting the res...

EDIT:
On a more serious note...


----------



## R00kie (May 26, 2014)

HammerON said:


> I thought @Law-II had mentioned something about setting the res...
> 
> EDIT:
> On a more serious note...



Awwwwww yisssssss


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 26, 2014)

HammerON said:


> I thought @Law-II had mentioned something about setting the res...



I searched the thread and he gave the commands to enhance the texture resolution, not to actually set the game resolution 

Oh well, I guess I'll just disable surround on my main rig for the moment 

Oh, and BTW, thank you gdallsk, I also was able to confirm my Doom beta key 



> *DOOM Beta <doombeta@bethsoft.com>*
> 12:10 PM (5 hours ago)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HammerON (May 26, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks @Law-II - I am going to try 8 threads and see what happens...
I imagine I will have to lower mine as well/\


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 26, 2014)

A bit off topic, but related to the game nevertheless; between my previous post and this post disaster struck:
















Was trying to wiggle in a GTX580 to drive the two other monitors while the Titans rendered in SLI to the center monitor due to the widescreen issues when I pulled too hard on one of the hoses in my water cooling loop and it came loose, causing red liquid to spill all over the case and the floor 

At least I had unplugged the PSU before starting this thing, now I have to refill my loop 

At least I can still play on the 290Xs while test the loop for 24 hrs


----------



## HammerON (May 26, 2014)

Wow - that sucks...


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 26, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Wow - that sucks...



I know, at least I'm off tomorrow


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 26, 2014)

Vario said:


> Think of this as the caption (for the guy in the middle)



At least he has good hair , If I recall correctly this was Daikatana epic fail period?

PS.

That case looks so cluttered... meh... it could end up more worse...


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 26, 2014)

Yeah, that was a Diakatana ad.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 26, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> A bit off topic, but related to the game nevertheless; between my previous post and this post disaster struck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops  Least you never killed anything.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 26, 2014)

ehhhmmm....I bought my Wolfi via Steam - but Valve didnt send me a Doom Beta Key......
Any of you bought it via Steam - and when yes - how to get the Doom Beta Key??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 26, 2014)

HammerON said:


> I am too MM (running 337.50), however the link that 15th Warlock links to is the 337.81 beta which I cannot find on Nvidia's download section nor in Experience.
> 
> EDIT:
> Downloaded and installed 337.81:
> ...


It was in there for me but there is no update for Wolf. However SLI updates can come at a daily rate. They have nothing to do with drivers. Make sure you have your SLI set to update daily.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 26, 2014)

Well, I've played Bring Em On with Wyatt and I Am Death Incarnate with Fergus. Just started a play through with Fergus on Uber and I thought I'd give everyone a heads up in case anyone else thought there was a problem with upgrades like I did. Seems you can only get Armor upgrades with Wyatt and only Health upgrades with Fergus, but never both.

Starting to like the game a bit more now, but no matter what settings I use I get huge pauses here and there. It's a horribly optimized game. I'm sure it's partly driver related since I'm on a 7970 and it's Nvidia endorsed, but I've read feedback even from people on high end Nvidia spec that say it runs poorly.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 27, 2014)

Runs fine for me. Large pauses are usually caching or loading of some kind. Could be your 6GB RAM. I haven't looked to see how much system RAM the game uses, but it uses a lot of VRAM.


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Runs fine for me. Large pauses are usually caching or loading of some kind. Could be your 6GB RAM. I haven't looked to see how much system RAM the game uses, but it uses a lot of VRAM.


I've seen 4-5GB after about an hour or so.  Good thing I have 32 total


----------



## KimPate0929 (May 27, 2014)

wow...I m ready for this! but still need upgrade my rig..


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 27, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> I've seen 4-5GB after about an hour or so.  Good thing I have 32 total


I caved and ordered another 2GB module. If a game with this mediocre graphics uses THAT much RAM though, there's something seriously wrong with the coding. I can't help but think I just wasted cash on their memory leaks.


----------



## Lopez0101 (May 27, 2014)

At least you'll be good now. Either do it now or have to do it later.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 27, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> I caved and ordered another 2GB module. If a game with this mediocre grahics uses THAT much RAM though, there's something seriously wrong with the coding. I can't help but think I just wasted cash on their memory leaks.



Actually guys I suspect PS4 and xbone are behind these settings... Devs actually had time to open the gates and used same RAM management settings on PC too...

It may be true...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 28, 2014)

Looks like I won't get my RAM till at least 6/2. 

Had some fun anyways grinding through segments of this Uber run through building my perks and health upgrades. One of my fave weapons is that auto shotgun in shrapnel mode. That thing is wicked powerful. They were smart enough though to make sure not to have any one size fits all weapons. Some suck against armored troops, and you have to be careful not to drain your LKW in the wrong place.

They also have better AI than I first thought. They not only take cover and flank pretty well, they will spawn in places that keep you on your toes. I  really like the background music, which is rare for me, but halfway through my Uber run I muted it to hear enemies better. Some of my fave battles are the train station and the ambush after the shuttle crash, the latter fairly challenging.

Stabbing Commanders while asleep in their bunks is hilarious, but I found they are woken when tossing a grenade at them, which I did to try and get the perk that requires you to kill one with grenade.

I then backtracked to the previous area where I'd snuck past several troops in hopes to find a Commander I could stun from behind with a tossed grenade, hoping to get my kill that way, but the area after I snuck through it was now void of all AI.

Oddly enough, when I went back to sneak through the Commanders bunk room on my way to the next area, the LKW woke him up just cutting through the panel in his room, which had never happened before.

As it turned out, it gave me the perfect op for the grenade kill because he stood there looking out the door of his room with his back to me, and I was able to stun and kill him with the grenade even though he was alerted.

This game is full of unexpected and often hilarious moments.


----------



## HammerON (May 30, 2014)

Well after 6 hours I have to say that I am enjoying the game
The visuals are good and the AI is not to shabby. The game has me wanting to play to the end to find out what happens


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2014)

Horrible,  I'm bad.. I will buy this game.  It's quite fun.....


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 30, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Well after 6 hours I have to say that I am enjoying the game
> The visuals are good and the AI is not to shabby. The game has me wanting to play to the end to find out what happens


I'm finding it's better than Watch Dogs really. I've played Bring Em On, I Am Death Incarnate and Uber and it felt different each time because I was still unlocking perks and finding new health upgrades. Since I played the last two with Fergus I've yet to even find all the armor upgrades or alternate routes of the Wyatt campaign.

Then there's the alternate modes you can unlock by solving the enigma puzzles. So far I've only unlocked 999 mode. I need to replay some chapters to get all the enigma codes.

Watch Dogs has a lot of stuff in it, but much of it is just lackluster.


----------



## Eroticus (May 30, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> I'm finding it's better than Watch Dogs really. I've played Bring Em On, I Am Death Incarnate and Uber and it felt different each time because I was still unlocking perks and finding new health upgrades. Since I played the last two with Fergus I've yet to even find all the armor upgrades or alternate routes of the Wyatt campaign.
> 
> Then there's the alternate modes you can unlock by solving the enigma puzzles. So far I've only unlocked 999 mode. I need to replay some chapters to get all the enigma codes.
> 
> Watch Dogs has a lot of stuff in it, but much of it is just lackluster.



Both games are very different.

i bought them both and i like them both very much ;D

even that i can't play wolfenstein in my original version ... lmao.


----------



## mlee49 (May 30, 2014)

Sadly I'm noticing more and more screen tearing.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 30, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> ...i can't play wolfenstein in my original version...



Not sure what you mean by this.


----------



## Eroticus (May 31, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> Not sure what you mean by this.


This game blocked in my contry and i bought a DVD version and dvd version is steam installer ^.^ .


----------



## ne6togadno (May 31, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> This game blocked in my contry and i bought a DVD version and dvd version is steam installer ^.^ .


you should be able to play it.
i wasnt unable to buy dark souls prepare to die edition from steam but when i redeemed key i got the game and had no problems to install and play it


----------



## newconroer (May 31, 2014)

Just swung by to say that I really enjoy it. I didn't expect anything but a corridor shooter, and yet because it gives much more, I've been thoroughly surprised and pleased. I expected that the AI would be super incompetent and yet capable of killing you in ridiculous ways. Rather to the contrary, even on difficult, the AI is not simply super buffed and impossible (like nightmare CoD game modes). As long as you use a little bit of common sense with a sprinkle of tactics, you can go quite far. This works well in tandem with the overall speed of the game and creates a nice ass kicking flow like an adrenaline rush, which wears off after the bullets stop flying and the room goes quiet. It's also good that you can stealth in some scenarios.

The environments are well thought out, clever, atmospheric and have a lot of variety in content.

In regards to performance, I only had to make some minor adjustments and tweaks in order to ensure maximum speed. I appreciate the game has some technical quirks, but they are most definitely not road blocks.

Sadly, so many people have judged the game prematurely. When I am playing this, it feels how Duke Nukem Forever should have been. This game is my dark horse for 2014


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 31, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Sadly, so many people have judged the game prematurely.



Actually it's being rated much better than Watch Dogs, which was far more hyped than this game, so a big let down for many.

*Wolfenstein: The New Order





Watch Dogs




*
Now I'm not saying Watch Dogs is THAT bad, but I do feel it's much less fun than W: TNO. I would rate Wolf about 8.5/10 and WD about 7.5/10.


----------



## Eroticus (Jun 1, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> Actually it's being rated much better than Watch Dogs, which was far more hyped than this game, so a big let down for many.
> 
> *Wolfenstein: The New Order
> 
> ...



In this planet allot of GTA fans boys ;P or guys with no money for normal pc and they didn't even bought the game ..

The game is still pretty awesome.


----------



## blobster21 (Jun 1, 2014)

Finished the game earlier today in death incarnate mode, i found the A.I was overall blind and easy to fool (first game ever were i scored at least 100 knife kills, sometimes even in line of sight of other SS soldiers)

Except for the final scene for which i had to lower the difficulty level, because i couldn't survive long enough (no matter how many grenades, rockets or aimed tesla gun shots i would throw at that damn tete de mort) Found this situation utterly frustrating after the 10th retry.

Performance wise, i didn't have to complain at all. I will play the game again later to collect more enigma code bits.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 1, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> In this planet allot of GTA fans boys ;P or guys with no money for normal pc and they didn't even bought the game ..
> 
> The game is still pretty awesome.


I agree the game is pretty good, but the performance problem is not as cut and dried as you make it sound. The game is a RAM hog, and it doesn't play as well on AMD spec. Megatexture games in general do not because of the lack of supporting GPU Transcoding on AMD, and Megatexture games seem to need that to load the HUGE frigging files.

Regardless what anyone says about my rig having 6GB RAM, it's not normal for a game with this level of graphics to suck up over 5GB RAM. Even Watch Dogs uses a little over 3GB.

No matter how much I enjoy playing this game I still do not like the Megatexture concept. It really does nothing for end users.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 2, 2014)

You'll never need more than 2mb of RAM.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 2, 2014)

Does fine with 1.5gbs vram


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 2, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> The game is a RAM hog, and it doesn't play as well on AMD spec.



Æhhh......with AMD spec. do you mean GPU wise?? As for AMD CPU - I have not had any issues what so ever......


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah I mean GPU, spec is in my chart.

I would imagine any decent 8 core AMD CPU wouldn't have trouble, esp if you use the command for it to use all cores. The odd thing is though, I've read the game only uses two cores by default, but Task Manager shows all four of my i7 950 cores pretty much equally active when I minimize the game, even without the command.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 6, 2014)

This is brutal. Waiting for it to download.....................


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 6, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> You'll never need more than 2mb of RAM.


Good one. 
Reminded me of the times I had to buy 2 extra MB of VRAM for my S3 Virge.
With 2MB of VRAM I could only play Duke Nukem 3D on 640x480, with another 2MB I was enjoying full SVGA glory on 1024x768 resolution on my 15" monitor!! )))) Ah, good times, good times.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 7, 2014)

OK, finally got my 2GB HyperX module, which was shipped 3 friggin days late. To my delight I found I can still use triple channel config by putting two modules side by side in the first two black and blue slots, and each of the other two in a blue slot.

Initially I got the same problem I was having before, lots of pauses. Then I reinstalled the game and for some reason this time DirectX added some updates,  instead of saying it was already up to date like before. So I went ahead and did a repair on the few C++ Visual redist files as well just in case.

It then ran so well I bumped everything to max with internal VSync and external 2xEQ AA, but shadows dropped to 4k and Depth of Field at medium and Haze Flares off. Still I was getting a fairly solid 60 FPS. There are times though when grinding perks on the easiest mode when drawing tons of fire from several AI it will start lagging bad. So I guess I've not yet found the ideal settings.

I think I'm going to focus on textures and leave them maxed, and even set a 16x command for AF. I've also tried using D3DO for VSync and triple buffering, and dropping the AA in CCC to 2x without EQ. It's helped some. Does anyone know a way to turn Depth of Field completely off though? I'd rather not have any blur at all.

Anyways, just glad to have it running better now. I don't get the big pauses just moving around anymore, and the lag I did describe may have been partly due to reloading the checkpoint several times to get certain perks I was going for. The odd thing is, when I got the perk that requires using dual wield rocket launchers, I stormed the U-Boat area where you drop down from a vent in the ceiling and all hell breaks lose, and there I didn't get the lag. That may have been after I went to external VSync and 2x vs 2xEQ AA though, don't recall. I was up so late I wasn't thinking straight. The area where several AI were shooting at me did involve a troop at a fixed turret and lots of shader effects with fog and/or dust though. It's the spot in the first level where you blow the big door and come upon a lot of Nazis in a train tunnel.


----------



## newconroer (Jun 15, 2014)

When I originally posted, I forgot I had not actually finished the game (was close).



Spoiler



I praised the mechanics of the game as it gave you the player multiple options, methods and styles to play, combined with features from various games including free range lean/prone movement as well as a nice auto peek around corners, to name a few. I further enjoyed the simplicity of the enemies and that bullets acted like bullets, often one shot to the head was enough on normal soldiers.

However nearing the end, the closing boss fight(s) was very primitive, not requiring any strategy and the story itself presented quite a 'wtf' scenarios ; such as Deaths head pulling a martyrdom grenade perk on you, which you find out a minute later, that you're somehow still alive, even though he virtually placed it in your mouth.

The other consideration is that there must be a sequel, because Deaths head was one person in amongst what we understand to be a global Nazi domination and tight network.

Leaving it here seems to beg the question 'what was the point?' All of the important characters that you encounter, were already living free as rebels, sans the doctor/scientist. Everyone else that you 'saved' (which somehow the number managed to grow and grow on it's own: see ending scene), ended up dying along the way.

If they don't further the resistance story, then the New Order had no meaning.





Frag Maniac said:


> Anyways, just glad to have it running better now. I don't get the big pauses just moving around anymore, and the lag I did describe may have been partly due to reloading the checkpoint several times to get certain perks I was going for. The odd thing is, when I got the perk that requires using dual wield rocket launchers, I stormed the U-Boat area where you drop down from a vent in the ceiling and all hell breaks lose, and there I didn't get the lag. That may have been after I went to external VSync and 2x vs 2xEQ AA though, don't recall. I was up so late I wasn't thinking straight. The area where several AI were shooting at me did involve a troop at a fixed turret and lots of shader effects with fog and/or dust though. It's the spot in the first level where you blow the big door and come upon a lot of Nazis in a train tunnel.



I did not have any stutter or texture loading issues when moving towards or keeping objects in front of me. It was only when I would swing the camera around quickly. No amount of in-game or cvar style tweaking in the console, would alleviate this. I assume that it is a pure VRAM issue and cycles the texture to low res automatically knowing that my cards have a 2GB limit. 

Otherwise, performance dipped in some obvious places where lighting, shading and particles all came together, and in others at random where  I couldn't figure out why.

Despite all the groans about technical with this game, it's one of the few that I spent the least time adjusting for visuals and performance. 




CFG file : 

vt_useCudaTranscode "1"
vt_pageImageSizeUnique 8192
vt_pageImageSizeUniqueDiffuseOnly 8192
vt_pageImageSizeUniqueDiffuseOnly2 8192
vt_maxaniso "16"
r_multisamples "2"
vt_lodbias "-1.0"


Shortcut parameters :

+com_skipIntroVideo 1 +com_allowConsole 1


----------



## erixx (Jun 28, 2014)

It is at 50% only today at Schteam. Just got it!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 2, 2014)

erixx said:


> It is at 50% only today at Schteam. Just got it!


LOL, the old Schteam Schummer Schale Schtick!


----------



## erixx (Jul 2, 2014)

It is great SP, btw.... so solid, makes other SP vanish in the Nebel


----------

